# Another"Old" Newbie



## spollie (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi everyone! Just joined and am very excited. I LOOOVE makeup, esp. MAC and am just now getting into bright eye shadow again (last time I wore such bright colors was in the 80's-Yikes!! But the colors are MUCH prettier now!!) I hope you all have a GREAT day!


----------



## Janice (Apr 6, 2005)

Welcome to specktra! MAC sure is the line for you if you want bright colors. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Hope you enjoy the forums.


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 6, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra Spollie!! Im right there with ya on the 80s bright blues and such...But they're back with a lot of flair!


----------



## Sanne (Apr 7, 2005)

Welcome  to specktra spollie!!


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 7, 2005)

welcome to specktra.


----------



## user2 (May 6, 2005)

Hi!

VuittonVictim (a.k.a. Linda) welcomes you to Specktra!

Have fun here!


----------

